# Gulliver's Travels Feb 07 - Feb 11



## EileenH (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't come to this section very often because, frankly, it made me nervous. So many sad stories, and now I must add mine.

In 2007 I got a call from someone that had an "albino cottontail". Although our hospital doesn't work with domestics, they described him in pretty dire straights so I told them to bring him in. I opened the box, and it was all over, he came home with me:





He had an injured leg, a cuterebra up his nose and needed to put on weight,but 4 months later we had this:





Over the next few years, we had fun:




At my wildlife hospital's WALK for Wildlife, teaching people about rabbit responsibility:






Going to church for Blessing of the Animals:





Putting up with me!





Cooling off in last summer's heatwave.

Last month, he was diagnosed with lymphoma. Despiteour efforts with medsand supportive care, I had to let him go last week. He was only 4 years old.
I miss him a bunch. He was a big boy with a big personality (proving this by on his last night, he could hardly breathe, but let me know he was annoyed by The Nanny (Fran Drescher) that was on - he kept giving the TV a dirty look and telescoping an ear at it until I switched the station ).

Binky free, and breathe easy - thanks for all the adventures, though they weren't long enough.





(Sorry for the heavy photos, I guess I am making up for lost time..)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry....Gulliver sounds like he was quite a personable character and you gave him a magical life! Binky free big fella.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I remember when you first came to the forum with Gulliver. I'm a sucker for New Zealands. Binky free, dear boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. We just lost our big boy Hoss. We we're so lucky to know him--always thought the New Zealands we're one of the best. Rest in peace big boy and say "hi" to our Hoss.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2011)

Eileen, I'm so sorry you lost your Handsome Gulliver.:cry4:

What a lucky bunny he was to have you as a Mommie. He looks so happy and content in his pictures.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Gulliver.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## EileenH (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. In a wintertime where we are getting hit with snow all over the country, seems the Rainbow Bridge is too - that's 3 New Zealand's that I know of this week. It's winter-white up there.

Not to mention all the other ones that we've lost. Seems like it's been a rough start of the year..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He knew what is was to be loved and he had a good slave to take care of him.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of Gulliver's passing, Eileen 
I remember reading all of your stories of his adventures: he was an amazing bunny ambassador! (Especially with all those Lilliputians  )
Thank you so much for sharing him with us... :hug:

ink iris: urplepansy: Gulliver urplepansy: ink iris:


----------



## Nela (Feb 6, 2011)

I''m so sorry about your Gulliver RIP sweet boy.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 8, 2011)

I am so sorry. Gulliver was a lucky guy to end up at your home and in your heart. Cancer can be so difficult, especially the ones that make it difficult to breathe. It must have been hard to see him that way. I am getting experience with a similar kind of cancer and I know the late stage symptoms of these diseases can be hard to watch. I know you did the best for Gulliver and he was very grateful to you. Binky free, Gulliver the gentle giant.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I can't believe Gully is gone  I remember when he first came into your care and you decided to keep him (from posts on Goosemoose). He was such a special boy. It's not fair that he only lived 4 years. RIP Gulliver!


----------

